# Intex External usb TV tuner card TV Box 2.0



## sal765 (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought above tv tuner card for use with laptop 
My laptop configuration is as follows 
Model: Acer 4710z laptop
processor:intel pentium dual core 1.86 ghz
160 gb hdd
1gb ram
OS windows xp sp2

I have installed tvr 2.0 from honestech which came bundled with the card
I also connected a simple tv antenna to the card 
But still it does not show me TV 
The TV button on the panel of tvr2.0 software does not become active
and I am not able to detect the problem
Can anybody guide me about this problem.
My e mail is sal765@gmail.com


----------



## dsrahul (Apr 24, 2008)

sal765 said:


> I bought above tv tuner card for use with laptop
> My laptop configuration is as follows
> Model: Acer 4710z laptop
> processor:intel pentium dual core 1.86 ghz
> ...


 
Dear Member,

You have done what actually anyone would do after buying a new hardware.
1.See the resolution of your Laptop. if it is more than 1024*768 reduce it.
2.Did you buy the correct USB TV Box for Laptops?There are two categories.
3.Load the correct driver manually.
Do not use the Autorun Facility.
See if the System is set to PAL not NTSC or Secam.
I think it will work.


----------



## sal765 (May 3, 2008)

Thanks RAHUL 
I checked the things as you said  and able to obtain only cable tv
But my problem is now how to see Doordarshan's free TV Channels DD1 and DD news on the tvr 2.0 software
Whenever I connect cable tv CABLE to the tv box 2.0 I am able to see cable channels 
But whenever I connect a simple antenna (Circuler one) to the TV box I am not able to see any free to air channels like dd 1 ddnews.
Can anybody guide me in this regard?


----------



## dsrahul (May 5, 2008)

Dear Member,

To receive TV chanells from DD :
1.Use co-axial cable available in TV shops for TV(Bit xpensive)
2.Or buy a long feeder cable ,keep the antenna (Yagi type) on your roof.
connect a baloon jack(purchased from Chandni Rs.10/-) at the end of the feeder to your TV Card.
Open your software Honestech.
goto settings.
select antenna.
scan for channells.
finished. you will see all free channels working.
Rahul


----------



## anup.glorious (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi 

I am staying in Noida(Delhi)
I  have the same TV tuner box , It is working with vista   but my problem is it is not able to get all cahnnels , The cable here shows nearly 90 channels but the TV tuner is able to detect  only 60 channels , also i am not able to see any finetune option in the TV software to tune channels manually .

Does anyone know the solution..


----------



## dsrahul (Dec 15, 2008)

Dear Anup,

The driver which you have installed is the one made for XP.
The driver which is required for your system is different.
I am attaching a driver for your system, Download this & extract it to a folder then uninstall the earlier driver ,then restart the computer while prompted install fro the location where you saved this files.
Rahul
Any problem let me know.


----------



## anup.glorious (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Rahul
Thanks for the reply , 
But I was able to solve the problem , the problem was I selected the option T.V insteda of CATV in the settings , When I selected option CATV & scanned the channels again I was  able to get all the channels .



-Anup


----------



## polla7 (Mar 7, 2009)

anup.glorious said:


> Hi
> 
> I am staying in Noida(Delhi)
> I  have the same TV tuner box , It is working with vista   but my problem is it is not able to get all cahnnels , The cable here shows nearly 90 channels but the TV tuner is able to detect  only 60 channels , also i am not able to see any finetune option in the TV software to tune channels manually .
> ...



I have the same problem that anup.glorious I have windows vista and the tv turner box it doesn't work correctly. Could any body help me please?


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 7, 2009)

^^
read the post above yours...he has mentioned the solution


----------



## polla7 (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw the answer from dsrhaul but I'm new here and I don't know where I can found the driver for my computer that's what I'm asking. Thanks again


----------



## Rohank (May 6, 2009)

Dear drahul,

can you send me the driver for INTEX USB 2.0 TV Box as the CD which i got with this does not have the correct driver.. plzzzzzzzzz help me.. need this drivers


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 7, 2009)

off topic...how is the quality of the channels? and are you able to record TV content?


----------



## dsrahul (May 11, 2009)

Hello friends ,

Why are you worried about drivers there is a site for the whole drivers search there


----------



## dubey.vibhu (Jan 4, 2010)

*Which external TV tuner box(CRT & LCD) is best under 1000 rupees?*

Which external TV tuner box(CRT & LCD) is best under 1000 rupees?


----------

